# DIY OTG Micro USB B cable to USB B Tutorial



## FraGGleR

In preparation for my incoming CEntrance HifiM8, I decided to try my hand at making a Micro USB B OTG to USB B cable so that I can use my Galaxy Note II as my transport.  
   
  It turned out alright (confirmed to work with my Note II and my Nuforce HDP) so I decided to post this tutorial for anyone with an Android device that is USB OTG capable for use with outboard DACs.
   
  Please forgive me for not having more pictures - I always forget to document things until I am half way through.
   
  DISCLAIMER:  This info is only for the connectors that I used.  I am also human and might have mislabeled something.  Always verify my info with what you know and find out about the connectors that you use.  
   
  1.  Obtain Micro USB B connector.  I got mine on ebay.  While this listing isn't the one I bought (can't find the original), these look like they should work: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIY-Micro-USB-Type-B-Male-5Pin-four-piece-assembly-Connector-black-color-10pcs-/160922939469?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Cables_Adapters&hash=item2577c1304d
   
  2.  Obtain USB B connector.  I harvested mine from a monoprice cable (use heatgun to soften molded cover and remove with pliers and a cutter).  You can get them at any electronics shop like Mouser or if you want a pretty gold plated one, Doublehelixcables had them at last check.
   
  3.  Link pin 4 and 5 on the Micro USB B connector.  This short will let the Android device recognize the cable as an OTG cable and treat whatever is on the other end accordingly.

  The picture above shows the pins (4 and 5 linked with a small jumper of wire) on the connector I used (not guaranteed to match, please check whatever documentation you get for your connector or check for continuity using a multimeter).  The red arrows are pointing to the three pads on top, the blue indicates the that the other two pads are on the bottom.  They alternate top and bottom.
   

  Another shot showing the jumper and a better idea of where the bottom two pins are.
   
  4. Carefully plan out the length of your wires, as there isn't a lot of room or margin for error.  The pads for soldering are very close together so also be careful about how much solder you use and how thick a wire you use.  You can see how 26awg fits from my pictures (might be as large as I would go).
   
  5. I started the wiring from the USB B side since it easier to anchor and needed the most thought for placement of wire.  I chose to have the wires come out of the top based on the layout of the M8.

  Here is the USB B with the wires attached already at their respective spots.  Again red indicates on top, blue on bottom.  
   
  6.  Depending on the USB B connector that you get, you will have to cut down the shield to keep the cable as low profile as possible.  I had some tin snips that I used to cut mine down to size.  
   
  7.  At this point, you could braid your wires, but for me, for such a short cable with such small connecting points, I figured it would be more trouble than it is worth to do so.  A simple twist should work fine.
   
  8.  Here is a picture showing everything wired up but with a couple labels added:

  (sorry, didn't take a picture of the underside, but it should be straight forward at this point)
   
  9.  At this point, recheck pinouts and continuity to make sure you have the pins linked to the right pins on the other connector.  Make sure there are shorts, as well.
   
  10.  If everything tests ok on the multimeter, see if it works with your rig.  
   
  11.  If everything works ok, finish the bodies of your connectors with something like epoxy putty or my favorite, Sugru.  Hot glue could even work if you want something see through.
   
  12.  Done:


   
   
  Have fun!


----------



## Khalem

Thank you for the guide. Much appreciated.


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

Awesome work. Just what I'm looking for, except I don't currently have the equipment(or skill probably) to make this. Hopefully someone will put some up for sale.


----------



## wormsdriver

would it be easier/possible to get a stock cheap micro otg cable and re-terminate the other end to USB B?
   
  I'm also on the CEntrance Hifi-M8 pre order list and I just bought an ibasso D42 which uses the same USB B connector.


----------



## FraGGleR

wormsdriver said:


> would it be easier/possible to get a stock cheap micro otg cable and re-terminate the other end to USB B?
> 
> I'm also on the CEntrance Hifi-M8 pre order list and I just bought an ibasso D42 which uses the same USB B connector.




Yes. Very simple since the wires will most likely be color coded. Only 4 wires to deal with on that end.


----------



## wormsdriver

so how will I know which wire goes where?
   
  sorry to ask, maybe I shouldn't be messing with things I don't understand yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  ...but hey, I would like to learn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
   
  Actually, the more I go through your tutorial, it's starting to make sense, maybe I'll try it that way instead, that way I know what goes where.


----------



## wormsdriver

oh snap! i just read the Main Features on the ibasso website for the d42:
   
   
  Main features:
  - Dual Wolfson WM8740 DAC Chip 
  - TI PCM2706 for USB signal input, provides I2S interface for decoding
  - Works as a DAC+AMP Combo, a standalone AMP, or a standalone DAC (Line out function) 
  - 2-Setting Gain Switch
  - OPAMP rollable
  - AMP section can be powered by either USB or 9V battery
  - Measures 60*20*92mm, and weighs 102g
  - Comes with 3.5 to 3.5 interconnect cable, pouch, USB cable, *and OTG cable.*





   

   
   
  I still wanna make a better fitting/angled OTG cable, but this takes off the pressure of trying to rush it.


----------



## FraGGleR

Here are two images that should help:


   
  I am always an advocate of DIY when there is opportunity.  Happy to help if you give it a shot and run into questions.


----------



## wormsdriver

Thanks a lot FraGGleR!
   
  those last two images REALLY help understanding and simplifying things a great deal.
   
  I'll need to practice on my soldering skills, but I'm looking forward to hopefully trying this out in the near future.


----------



## wormsdriver

ok, here's my first attempt at this kinda thing.  It turned out to be pretty simple (thanks to the tutorial and pics!)
   
   
  I ended up cannibalizing an existing otg cable I had and a cheap monoprice usb b cable. All I had was a hot glue gun for the time being so it'll have to do.
   

   
  Here it is in action!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> ok, here's my first attempt at this kinda thing.  It turned out to be pretty simple (thanks to the tutorial and pics!)
> 
> 
> I ended up cannibalizing an existing otg cable I had and a cheap monoprice usb b cable. All I had was a hot glue gun for the time being so it'll have to do.
> ...


 
  Awesome.  I started off cannibalizing cables (and sometimes still do for connectors).  I'm glad it worked for you and doubly glad that you have confirmed the M8 works with USB Audio Recorder Pro. 
  Hopefully by the time I get my M8, I will have figured out why USB ARP stopped working for me.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Here are two images that should help:


 
   
   
  Thanks


----------



## wormsdriver

here's my second attempt at this DIY OTG Micro USB B cable to USB B.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   

   

   

   

   

   
  I used shoe goo on the black one (only thing besides hot glue I had available).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  the other is made with SPC OFC cable that came off a BTG-Audio Starlight iem cable, still unfinished till I get some Sugru!
   
   
  Thanks for the tutorial [size=18.399999618530273px]FraGGleR[/size]!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> here's my second attempt at this DIY OTG Micro USB B cable to USB B.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Haha, I was going to ask what you used on the black one.  I found some black hot glue that I have been tempted to buy, but it is either crazy expensive for a single stick, or I get enough to last a lifetime.
   
  Great job!
   
  PS Are those harvested micro USB connectors?


----------



## wormsdriver

Thanks!


I got a pack of ten micro usb connectors from eBay.


----------



## FraGGleR

Ok, cool.  My M8 should be available for pick up next week, so I can finally test my cables


----------



## Khalem

I can't help but think that sugru ( http://sugru.com ) would be perfect for this diy


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





khalem said:


> I can't help but think that sugru ( http://sugru.com ) would be perfect for this diy


 
  That is what I used in the tutorial.


----------



## Khalem

Been a while since i read the original post, forgot *doh* 
   
  Just thought of it while seeing the various solutions posted.


----------



## chunkystyler

Thanks for this FraGGleR!
 ​
 I used your tutorial to make my first OTG cable. It was my first time using epoxy putty as well; had no idea it'd be so sticky.
  

  

  
 It ended up being a little too long, so it's gonna bother me enough into making another one soon.


----------



## sjolander21

Hi!
  
 Bumping this old thread up here... 
  
 I'm also into making a USB OTG cable for my portable rig, but there are a few things I wonder. Do you need any special type of cable for the digital signal to be optimal, any directives concerning impedance etc? Also, is there any need for shielding on such a short cable? I reckon you didn't shield yours, but most OTG cables on the market are shielded. Do you have any problems with EMI? 
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## FraGGleR

sjolander21 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Bumping this old thread up here...
> 
> ...


 
 No special considerations were made for either given the short length of the cable.  I don't get any audible interference with the cable, even when using LTE data to stream music from Pandora and don't know what improper impedance would even sound like for digital streaming.  If you are concerned about either interference or impedance issues, you can always use a cut portion of a standard USB cable and simply reterminate for your purposes.  Having made nearly a dozen USB cables out of different materials, gauges, and geometries, I don't think even things like out of spec impedance audibly impact audio streaming signals.


----------



## UnknownAX

sjolander21 said:


> Do you need any special type of cable for the digital signal to be optimal, any directives concerning impedance etc?


 
 No, especially not at this lenght. But the cable should be appropriately sized and easy to work with, the solder pads on the micro USB are quite small... Oh, and make sure you get decent micro usb connectors because bad ones will damage your phones usb port!


> Also, is there any need for shielding on such a short cable?


 
 I don't think there is. Most overpriced "audiophile" USB otg cables aren't shielded either, which I think is rather funny.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


> Do you have any problems with EMI?


 
 Not at all.


----------



## sjolander21

Thank you guys! Maybe I'll make a simple OTG cable then... If I do, I'll post a picture here


----------



## sjolander21

Hi again, went for it yesterday and made a slick little OTG cable. Here's the result:


----------



## wormsdriver

sjolander21 said:


> Hi again, went for it yesterday and made a slick little OTG cable. Here's the result:


 
 Nice! I just recently got an Audioengine D3 and was also thinking about making a similar otg cable. Which dac is that in your picture? Dragonfly?


----------



## FraGGleR

sjolander21 said:


> Hi again, went for it yesterday and made a slick little OTG cable. Here's the result:


 
 Well done!  Nice braid.  I have a LHLabs GEEK coming that will need another one of these.


----------



## sjolander21

wormsdriver said:


> Nice! I just recently got an Audioengine D3 and was also thinking about making a similar otg cable. Which dac is that in your picture? Dragonfly?


 
  
 That's correct! Packs quite a punch for it's size, great for a really portable setup...


----------



## sjolander21

Also, thanks for all your help and positive response guys! That spirit is what makes this forum so great


----------



## hoekeat

i just received these from ebay yesterday, extremely disappointed with the fitting. The fitting is so tight i am scared that i will spoil my phone by just plugging it in. Pulling it out requires exaggerated strength too.
 Anyone who obtained better stock from ebay, care to share the URL to the item?


----------



## FraGGleR

I've been happy with the stuff I have gotten from this shop:  http://stores.ebay.com/applecable?_rdc=1


----------



## bapspidoff

does anyone know where you can buy these online? it's proven pretty hard to find...


----------



## FraGGleR

bapspidoff said:


> does anyone know where you can buy these online? it's proven pretty hard to find...




Buy what specifically? There are links to the parts in the thread. If you are looking for finished cables, there aren't many/any hence the DIY nature of this thread.


----------



## bootdsc

FIIO has a good selection of oddball cables but no micro b to b I'd like to see if a usb printer would work straight from my phone, I know it has the drivers to work over wifi with most printers would be a interesting experiment. Lets see if i have my otg cable handy.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

fraggler said:


>


 
 I would buy instantly such nice cables. But I have two left hands to build my own cable. I looking since ages for a USB mirco-B OTG to USB B-type cable for my Android device, I only found a expensive (really good looking too) from Forza AudioWorks.


----------



## Muffin860

chunkystyler said:


> Thanks for this FraGGleR!
> ​
> I used your tutorial to make my first OTG cable. It was my first time using epoxy putty as well; had no idea it'd be so sticky.
> 
> ...


 

 Can you explain your pinout? Was their any difference since you went 5 pin to 5 pin? Would I use the same connections for a Micro to Mini OTG? Thanks!


----------



## money4me247

fraggler said:


>


 
 Anyone know if there is a pre-made OTG usb with a similar short cable length with male micro usb to male type B usb? links or referrals to customs cable companies would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## earfonia

Very nice tutorial!
 Thank you!


----------



## esteboune

Hi guys!
  
 Thanks for this good tutorial
  
 i would like to do a LOD cable as follow
  
 Sony ZX2 to Alo audio CDM (USB in)
  
 so it is a Walkman port to a Micro USB
  
 on the Walkman side, no problem:
  

  
 D+, D- and ground
  
 but what about the micro USB side?
  
 do i need to solder the Sense to the GND?
  
 what about the Vcc?
  
  
 Quote:


fraggler said:


> Here are two images that should help:
> 
> 
> 
> I am always an advocate of DIY when there is opportunity.  Happy to help if you give it a shot and run into questions.


 
  
  
 Thanks a lot!


----------



## agzerx

_*This topic is old, but talks about the OTG cable, so...*_
  
 Guy... i was think... if the Micro USB B to Micro USB B ( otg ) from moon audio ( copper and silver ) have some difference on the quality of the sound that i'll be pass to the Chord mojo?
 Because... i have a "normal" micro usb b to micro usb b ( otg ) that cost me about $10, so... on the moon audio have the copper over ( $85 ) and the silver over ( $110 ),
 so i really would like to know if some one think or have made some test to determinate if have any difference or not ( on this connection between the Phone ) to the Chord Mojo with this kind of cables.
  
 ( i already i'll use the silver dragon cable shure v1 on my se846 ), but the ( OTG silver or copper ) i dont know if wort and i'll have much difference or better results then the default ( normal over $10 ).
  
 Im not judge by the price, if have a great difference so, its justified!
  
 Wait some helps guys!


----------



## esteboune

agzerx said:


> _*This topic is old, but talks about the OTG cable, so...*_
> 
> Guy... i was think... if the Micro USB B to Micro USB B ( otg ) from moon audio ( copper and silver ) have some difference on the quality of the sound that i'll be pass to the Chord mojo?
> Because... i have a "normal" micro usb b to micro usb b ( otg ) that cost me about $10, so... on the moon audio have the copper over ( $85 ) and the silver over ( $110 ),
> ...


 

 This is a very tricky question you are asking Agzerx!
  
 First of all, i do believe quality cables are worth it. I do hear a difference using silver / pure silver cable with my various IEM or full size cans.
 However, we are referring to an analog signal...
  
 Now regarding USB cables, it is digital signal: 0 or 1 to simplify.
  
 So to rephrase your question: How can silver cables alter or enhance a 0 or a 1 ????


----------



## agzerx

esteboune said:


> This is a very tricky question you are asking Agzerx!
> 
> First of all, i do believe quality cables are worth it. I do hear a difference using silver / pure silver cable with my various IEM or full size cans.
> However, we are referring to an analog signal...
> ...


 
 I got, so... as dont have any difference using pure silver from Phone do DAC, right?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

agzerx said:


> I got, so... as dont have any difference using pure silver from Phone do DAC, right?


 
 I don't see how such a short run would make any difference.


----------



## Ciuvn

is that ok if I use both side is micro usb and both active OTG function? ( solder both side pin 4th and 5th)


----------



## WayTooCrazy

ciuvn said:


> is that ok if I use both side is micro usb and both active OTG function? ( solder both side pin 4th and 5th)


 

 I do not think it works that way. Only 1 side should be setup with OTG function. The other should be setup as a normal USB style connection. Yes, they can both be MicroUSB as that is how I've done it when I was using an external DAC.


----------



## Ciuvn

waytoocrazy said:


> I do not think it works that way. Only 1 side should be setup with OTG function. The other should be setup as a normal USB style connection. Yes, they can both be MicroUSB as that is how I've done it when I was using an external DAC.


 
 ^.^ You should try then!
 if ok then you don't have to find the port with OTG to plug ^.^


----------



## WayTooCrazy

ciuvn said:


> ^.^ You should try then!
> if ok then you don't have to find the port with OTG to plug ^.^


 

 I actually can't find my external dac atm... though, I never had an issue identifying, as I put a piece of blue shrink tubing around the OTG end for strain relief and identification.


----------



## Ciuvn

waytoocrazy said:


> I actually can't find my external dac atm... though, I never had an issue identifying, as I put a piece of blue shrink tubing around the OTG end for strain relief and identification.


 
 I've just done this ^.^


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I did eventually switch to a right angle for OTG end, straight for normal MicroUSB end. That is another good way to tell the ends apart. Nice cable by the way.


----------



## Ciuvn

waytoocrazy said:


> I did eventually switch to a right angle for OTG end, straight for normal MicroUSB end. That is another good way to tell the ends apart. Nice cable by the way.


 
 as I found on the net, the OTG cable micro-micro of Fiio and Hugo have both OTG port ^.^ Then I don't have to worry about damage my dac ^.^
 anw tks!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

ciuvn said:


> as I found on the net, the OTG cable micro-micro of Fiio and Hugo have both OTG port ^.^ Then I don't have to worry about damage my dac ^.^
> anw tks!


 
 Excellent find! Now I'll know for the next time I build a cable (and I can find my DAC. lol).


----------



## orskar

Think of making myself a small Micro to Micro otg cable to work with FiiO E18 to my phone as the fiio cable looks pretty flimsy on the connectors and it seems the easiest thing still these days is to just build yourself something more durable. I have made other kinds of data cables for stuff around the house but they are normally basic patchwork things of generic cables and don't need to be that durable really.
  
 Think I might go the putty route for the flexible joints but I was just wondering what sort of cable everyone is using for the nicer designs? Is there some specific specifications/wire type I should be looking out for? (ebay/website links of examples would be great)
  
 I'm sure I can just cut up some cheap generic longer otg and use that instead but it would be nice to have some prettier cable to use instead if I can.
  
  
  
 edit: after researching a bit myself, it just seems like I can just get any computer compatible 4 core cabling, but I'm not 100% sure if there are some specifications to look out for. It looks like spare iem cables might work too? I have a few collecting dust where the connections are broken but the cable is fine. If it works, I could then just cut off a little bit and easily have some decent usb cabling.
  
 I found out you can just use any old usb data cable and just make sure to short pins 4 and 5, and so I am going to just chop up some old cables for my first attempts and worry about aesthetics some other time (I have a nice looking braided anker cable somewhere whose connectors are broken that should work nicely though)


----------



## rikk009

Found this thread as I was making a right-angled OTG cable for myself. Problem is I opened up three micro-usb cables to extract the plugs but they all are 4 pin only. There is a pin at the back instead. So I am little confused which is what...can anyone here guide me please.


----------



## tragiiiiiik

bump


----------



## Dark Helmet

Does anyone have a link to a DIY USB type C to USB Micro OTG cable?


----------



## Whitigir

Usb type C is a little more complicated.  You can try to find those already made for typeC on the go plug and go with it


----------



## budoye1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Whitigir said:


> Usb type C is a little more complicated.  You can try to find those already made for typeC on the go plug and go with it


Hi sir. I been looking also for a direct micro otg type c on how to make them. But failed. Found some that  i need a resistor. Its really complicated. I used it on my zishan z2. I have already built a direct micro otg to micro male with switch mod on it


Whitigir said:


> Usb type C is a little more complicated.  You can try to find those already made for typeC on the go plug and go with it


Hi Sir Im also looking for a thread on how to make an otg type c to micro male directly. I did made a mod cable micro otg to micro. but now I need a micro otg type c.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




<a href="https://ibb.co/hvtYcS"><img src="https://preview.ibb.co/fb0DcS/micro_to_micro_otg.jpg" alt="micro_to_micro_otg" border="0"></a> https://ibb.co/hvtYcS


----------

